# Orange Style Beta



## dream (Apr 29, 2016)

The original Orange skin for NF has been adapted for Xenforo.  While it is not an exact recreation it does strive to follow the overall appearance of that classic skin. 

The skin is still in beta and thus subject to change but it should be pretty usable.


Let me know about any bugs or if something can be improved in your eyes.

I'll like to thank Patchouli who contributed heavily to the creation of this style along with Trinity and Nudeshroom.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Useful 4


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 29, 2016)

I haven't seen the sun for 3 days

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ae (Apr 30, 2016)

Can we get Akatsuki style too?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 30, 2016)

Ae said:


> Can we get Akatsuki style too?



Yes

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Nello (Apr 30, 2016)

Make this the default skin 

Maybe you could get some HvoA villagers to help you out with making more skins 

Edit: why does "staff member" and "moderator" look like buttons?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (Apr 30, 2016)

Good work, @Patchouli. It's actually so clean it actually should be the default skin. 

Problems:
- There is no "Log in or Sign up" link anywhere, this is present on the other two skins. If you're signed out on Orange Beta, the only way to login is to click the big "Sign Up" link which brings up the same box that Log in normally would.
- Once the Log in box does appear when you click the "Sign Up" box, the text is completely black, making it completely unreadable.
- After you quick-edit a post, the timestamp duplicates itself and stacks instead of replacing the first timestamp. 
- The class "publicControls" is completely hidden. It provides the "..." interaction link in the New Profile Posts box which is an XF feature that everyone uses.

Honestly, those are some pretty unbelievable problems. Next time, Dream, don't work Patchouli into the ground and pick some beta testers that aren't so fucking stupid as to overlook these errors.

Reactions: Useful 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nello (Apr 30, 2016)

Chill out JJ, it's still in beta. No need to go full flame mode.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jackk (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for working on this! Great work overall on the design etc

Though I'm finding it too wide tbh. The original orange theme wasn't so wide

Would be great if we could also have another version with the width of the original orange theme...

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Cord (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you so much, guys!


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 30, 2016)

This is good
I'll try it for my first time


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 30, 2016)

Happy to have Orange Skin back. Well done!


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 30, 2016)

You guys should set this theme as default when the Beta fase will be finished

So amazing


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 30, 2016)

pretty accurate


----------



## Felt (Apr 30, 2016)

i saw it a few days ago
but it looks so much better on these forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 30, 2016)

Honestly this orange theme gives the board some intriguingness while the white was plane af

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2016)

oh god thanks
 thank you thank you thank you
i didn't use it on old forums, but after these default skins it feels like a blessing


----------



## Itachі (Apr 30, 2016)

Looks pretty good on mobile, well done lads

now for the satsuki skin


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 30, 2016)

This skin is good but Akatsuki skin when?


----------



## Impact (Apr 30, 2016)

Very fresh feel to the skin.

It reminds me when I first logged in on NF.

Great job to everyone who helped work on the skin.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2016)

It looks brighter than I remember, specially with those buttons being light gray instead of the darker color they used to be. Also Watched threads/forums being hidden under "Forum" is kind of annoying. Not sure if I actually prefer this over the dark skin. I'll test it for a while though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## colours (Apr 30, 2016)

Still like the Original v1 Skin

I know Orange is still in the works but it's wonky on my mobile


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm so happy! 



Patchouli said:


> I haven't seen the sun for 3 days


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2016)

So much easier on the eyes. I guess I'll use that one once the kinks are ironed out.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 30, 2016)

yeah I'm down for this skin

look p gewd


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Nello (Apr 30, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It looks brighter than I remember, specially with those buttons being light gray instead of the darker color they used to be. Also Watched threads/forums being hidden under "Forum" is kind of annoying. Not sure if I actually prefer this over the dark skin. I'll test it for a while though.


I'm glad somenone said this cuz I could swear it looks brighter than I remember. I think it would be nice if it was just a little bit darker overall so it's easier on the eyes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 30, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It looks brighter than I remember, specially with those buttons being light gray instead of the darker color they used to be. Also Watched threads/forums being hidden under "Forum" is kind of annoying. Not sure if I actually prefer this over the dark skin. I'll test it for a while though.





Nello said:


> I'm glad somenone said this cuz I could swear it looks brighter than I remember. I think it would be nice if it was just a little bit darker overall so it's easier on the eyes.


Cool, I was wondering myself. I agree


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2016)

colours said:


> Still like the Original v1 Skin
> 
> I know Orange is still in the works but it's wonky on my mobile



What problems does it have on mobile?



Nello said:


> I'm glad somenone said this cuz I could swear it looks brighter than I remember. I think it would be nice if it was just a little bit darker overall so it's easier on the eyes.



It uses the same background images as NF so you guys are just seeing things.  Also, the bigger post area might be messing with your perception.


----------



## Nello (Apr 30, 2016)

Dream said:


> What problems does it have on mobile?
> 
> 
> 
> It uses the same background images as NF so you guys are just seeing things.  Also, the bigger post area might be messing with your perception.


edit: what sworder said


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2016)

This is pretty nifty, but if there is one thing that annoys me it is the white outline of the ava's when posting. I don't know I usually prefer no border so that just irks me a little. Unless it has to be there? Then could it be a thinner border?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2016)

Spotted a problem with this skin. If you collapse the sections, they don't stay collaped for too long. And I didn't even delete cookies or stuff like that. About half an hour later all those sections you didn't want to see are appearing again. This doesn't happen with the other skins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jackk (Apr 30, 2016)

What Sayaka said. I actually noticed that too earlier and I guess I forgot to mention it...

But yeah, forcing a white border around people's avatars is not good. Some people prefer no border at all, and this version of the orange skin forces them to have a white border around the avatar... or forces people to have an additional white border around/outside the avatar

And I think I still would like/prefer a more compact version of this theme. Make this like same width as the original orange theme if possible pls, or maybe have 2 versions: compact and wide


----------



## sworder (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't really understand some of the design decisions

the name, inbox, and alerts are way at the top and super small. removing the easy profile access from having your name/avatar/posts/liked thing above the members online box. looking at your watched threads/forums or new posts requires an additional click.

also the old one was in fact darker because it alternated the colors scheme in the main page



dunno, kinda got used to the dark skin and feels like a step backwards in some ways

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Spotted a problem with this skin. If you collapse the sections, they don't stay collaped for too long. And I didn't even delete cookies or stuff like that. About half an hour later all those sections you didn't want to see are appearing again. This doesn't happen with the other skins.


Was about to post this.
The same problem.


----------



## colours (Apr 30, 2016)

Dream said:


> What problems does it have on mobile?
> 
> 
> 
> It uses the same background images as NF so you guys are just seeing things.  Also, the bigger post area might be messing with your perception.



I'm using it right now and it's fine now ! Earlier I could've swore I didn't see the Search function


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 30, 2016)

my collapsed sections have remained collapsed


----------



## Felt (Apr 30, 2016)

Yep mine have remained collapsed as well, what browsers are you on?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2016)

Firefox.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 30, 2016)

chrome here


----------



## Jackk (Apr 30, 2016)

Nighty said:


> my collapsed sections have remained collapsed



^This

And I'm using Firefox


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 30, 2016)

It goes perfect to me

Even on IE


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2016)

For me it happened 3 times already.

It doesn't happen instantly, it seems like it takes about 1-2 hours for the collpsing to get undone.

While in the Dark Skin it's perfect.

Edit: 4 times.


----------



## Azaleia (Apr 30, 2016)

Looks so prety, thank you!


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 30, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Spotted a problem with this skin. If you collapse the sections, they don't stay collaped for too long. And I didn't even delete cookies or stuff like that. About half an hour later all those sections you didn't want to see are appearing again. This doesn't happen with the other skins.



Same here.
Chrome, Win 7 64 bit. I switched to Orange Beta, collapsed forums, stayed on a bit, then left. Came back just now and the forums are showing again.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 1, 2016)

aight yeah

I woke up this morning afternoon and my collapsed sections have been uncollapsed 

not sure of the trigger


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2016)

Where's the Kakashi skin?


----------



## heartsutra (May 1, 2016)

sworder said:


> looking at your watched threads/forums or new posts requires an additional click



Not having this issue on desktop since a drop down menu opens when I hover over the button but I can imagine this being the case for mobile


----------



## Finalbeta (May 1, 2016)

Dream said:


> What problems does it have on mobile?
> 
> 
> 
> It uses the same background images as NF so you guys are just seeing things.  Also, the bigger post area might be messing with your perception.


Honestly it goes perfect to me
The only change is that there is more black on the upper side of the homepage


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2016)

I'll take whatever Orange I can get.

The reason why it still seems so bright is because the original didn't have a white background.

Thank you very much for the hard work and bringing us this skin.

EDIT:
Can we have something separating the post from the user sig because at the moment it's all just one thing.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 1, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> EDIT:
> Can we have something separating the post from the user sig because at the moment it's all just one thing.


There is actually a line if you squint. 

But yeah I suggest the line to be darker at least.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2016)

The header pic is not responsive and looks like a squashed thin strip with black bars around it.


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2016)

Thank you. it's a nice change since I've been using the dark skin so far.


----------



## eHav (May 2, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> For me it happened 3 times already.
> 
> It doesn't happen instantly, it seems like it takes about 1-2 hours for the collpsing to get undone.
> 
> ...



same here ever since the skin was released they stay colapsed when i browse the forums the first time, but whenever icome back after a while everything is undone. firefox here


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2016)

>Editing skin to fix bugs
>Trying to figure out why the custom post header thing (with the date and post number) kept duplicating itself on edit
>Find a built-in feature in the skin to add a post header
>It doesn't have this bug
>I didn't need to make a post header at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (May 2, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> >Editing skin to fix bugs
> >Trying to figure out why the custom post header thing (with the date and post number) kept duplicating itself on edit
> >Find a built-in feature in the skin to add a post header
> >It doesn't have this bug
> >I didn't need to make a post header at all


Can you pls fix the publicControls "..." thing for the New Profile Posts box? ^_^


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> Can you pls fix the publicControls ".." thing for the New Profile Posts box? ^_^



Have done so on the test skin.

I think.

I removed publicControls from the display: none portion of extra.css. Forget why it was there in the first place.

But that should be solved once these changes are merged into the skin.


----------



## NO (May 2, 2016)

Thanks senpai. I also noticed the font color for Blog titles uses a gray that is a bit too bright. 



The font color for "Date of Birth Privacy, People Who May..., Blog Privacy Options" uses that same color, I think.


----------



## Robin (May 2, 2016)

great work Patchouli


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

Hope it will be set as standard skin


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (May 3, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Honestly this orange theme gives the board some *intriguingness* while the white was plane af


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

Yep do you like my speaking?


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2016)

>Orange Skin Beta
>Peter Pan aka FinalBeta aka Beta
>He's Italian
>Guidos
>Orange skin

It's all connected

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

It seems that all revolves around me


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2016)

Dream said:


> The original Orange skin for NF has been adapted for Xenforo.  While it is not an exact recreation it does strive to follow the overall appearance of that classic skin.
> 
> The skin is still in beta and thus subject to change but it should be pretty usable.
> 
> ...


pls adjust the brightness cuz this is too white, orange was more like a light grey where you've got all these white parts iirc


----------



## Dr. White (May 3, 2016)

I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

Orange is also enough light, but not an exaggeration


----------



## NO (May 3, 2016)

Bannai said:


> could someone bring the Sasuke skin back?


Good news: It's actually being remade for all 2 of you that use it.


----------



## SS2 Vegeto (May 3, 2016)

Thanks, this is a godsend.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

Bannai said:


> could someone bring the Sasuke skin back?


Is it even better than the Orange?


----------



## Patchouli (May 4, 2016)

Bannai said:


> could someone bring the Sasuke skin back?



Once the Orange skin is all nice and polished, it'll be used as a base to remake all the other missing skins like Sasuke, Akatsuki, Kakashi, Sakura, ShonenJump Heroes, Kill la Kill, and whatever else I'm forgetting. Interlude may be its own thing separate from that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Felt (May 4, 2016)

Alex Hogan skin pls

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

Dragonball Skin too

Do it for Rez

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Patchouli (May 4, 2016)

My biggest dream is making a Sanic skin that blares the sanic theme automatically.

The change skin option will run away from the mouse cursor. You gotta go fast to catch it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 5, 2016)

There used to be a One Piece skin, it was pretty cool.

I think I stopped using it because it didn't show the telegram images though.


----------



## RisingVengeance (May 5, 2016)

Looking good, definitely switching to this one.


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2016)

for some reason this skin does not show PNG avatar's transparency, but give it a white background in the forum table. it show as transparent above the header near the nickname field.
however in other skins PNG avatars have transparent background.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Catamount said:


> for some reason this skin does not show PNG avatar's transparency, but give it a white background in the forum table. it show as transparent above the header near the nickname field.
> however in other skins PNG avatars have transparent background.



All the avatars to me
what strange

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Patchouli (May 6, 2016)

Update coming sometime today/tomorrow morning. 

Changelog:

Moved the quick search bar to the navigation tabs
Removed the top user bar and moved the stuff like "Patchouli Inbox Alerts" down to where the quick search bar was.
Removed the white background behind avatars, so transparent avatars should work right now and normal avatars won't have something that looks like a white border around them.
Added a login form to the front page.
Enabled this feature called Collapsible Sidebar. It's a button just below where the quick search bar was/where the user panel thing is now. Clicking it hides the sidebar entirely, stretching the rest of the forum to fill the empty space.
Removed publicControls from display: none. Can't remember what publicControls dealt with specifically, but the dots are back now.
The search button should be hidden on some mobile resolution now (it can still be found in the sandwich looking button), since it was unclickable at some resolutions.
Changed the post layout to another built in layout. This layout looks more like how VB did it, where you've got the post content, the signature below the post content, and the post buttons down at the bottom of the post.
Killed my beautiful buggy post header in favor of the built-in working one, styled that to look like how it looked on VB's orange. Drank heavily lamenting the loss of my post header. 
Fixed up a few of the stray buttons I could find that either didn't have the orange gradient on them, or where their text color was so off it was unreadable. There may still be more buttons hiding from me.
Removed the padding on the node list and just changed the node list gradients to the dark grey one. 
Added the "__________________" separator between post contents and signatures like how VB had it. 
I think maybe the collapse sections thing should be fixed? Maybe. Possibly. Probably not. It may be a plugin specific thing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## NO (May 6, 2016)

Holy shit, that changelog. Thanks dude, can't wait for the update to roll out.


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2016)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice. 

I still find the font on the original orange skin easier to read, as old as it looks

Btw, any way to make the quote and reply buttons look like the original ones and/or place them at the bottom of a post container instead of below the end of the text?


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2016)

Also I NEED that new posts link always visible at the top. It's my forum lifeline.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 7, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I think maybe the collapse sections thing should be fixed? Maybe. Possibly. Probably not. It may be a plugin specific thing.



Just fyi, it wasn't.


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2016)

Patchouli, those fixes are great, looking forward to it. Never loved the skin before, but now it seems more appealing to me and it has a personal touch too.


Zaru said:


> Btw, any way to make the quote and reply buttons look like the original ones and/or place them at the bottom of a post container instead of below the end of the text?



don't you think that forum table looks more appealing and coherent without any huge buttons interrupting? I would really like it to stay as it is.


----------



## Patchouli (May 11, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Update coming sometime today/tomorrow morning.





Working on more fixes

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Eros (May 12, 2016)

Orange works again, @Patchouli 

Btw, are we ever going to get Kill la Kill. Ryuko misses me. She's one of those anime girls who is so cute that she transcends my gayness. She's a member of my harem of 2D husbandos and waifus.


----------



## Kikyo (May 12, 2016)

Orange is not working for me. It's like the improvements haven't been applied yet for me.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 13, 2016)

Kikyo said:


> Orange is not working for me. It's like the improvements haven't been applied yet for me.


Why?
It goes pretty well to me and my PC is 4 years old or so
Don't you like the skin itself?


----------



## Foxve (May 13, 2016)

Will the orange skin be back tomorrow?


----------



## Patchouli (May 13, 2016)

Updated skin should be going up momentarily

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Patchouli (May 13, 2016)

Updated orange skin is on the menu

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2016)

Aww yeah Patch



Just wondering, why are the staff badges (Moderator etc.) not extending to the whole width and all have different widths now? Looks sligthly off to me.
And does it go against your design philosophy to put "New Posts" to an always visible spot like it was before on the vB skins?
The post buttons (from report to reply) could also be placed inside the container for the content (but still at the bottom of that), that way short posts take up less vertical space.
One last thing, the exact time of a post isn't visible if it's older. As I scroll up this page I start seeing just weekday names, then absolute dates. The hover shows the full time but there's no reason not to show the full info all the time, is there?


----------



## Demetrius (May 13, 2016)

> Just wondering, why are the staff badges (Moderator etc.) not extending to the whole width and all have different widths now? Looks sligthly off to me.


i did that so it'd be slightly less abhorrent
further modifications will be made regardless once the big stuff is out of the way

edit: imma check it out
edit 2: the width changes ever so slightly because of the content inside it. 'administrator' is a longer word than, say, 'moderator' so it'll stretch a little bit. if it's a fixed width, it wouldn't do that, but 'administrator' would then be 
'admini
strator'  if a specified width is set. that's why the width varies

could probably abolish the background altogether

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kikyo (May 13, 2016)

Oh it's much better today. <3


----------



## HaxHax (May 13, 2016)

alright can we now change how every topic has a tiny thumbnail of the author's avatar next to it


----------



## Finalbeta (May 14, 2016)

So beta finally ended
And the official release is matter of time

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BlackBearD (May 15, 2016)

In mobile mode the table of smilies sets cut off ---> 



Peter Pan said:


> So beta finally ended
> 
> And the official release is matter of time


This is no final release and there will be no one. The beloved old Orange we all used to know was the one and only "Official".

Pato, you should change the name of the skin to: Orange FinalBeta


----------



## Finalbeta (May 15, 2016)

Rada said:


> This is no final release and there will be no one. The beloved old Orange we all used to know was the one and only "Official".
> 
> Pato, you should change the name of the skin to: Orange FinalBeta



It's already complete so, good
Also Kenneth should change the skin name just for my account


----------



## dream (May 15, 2016)

Well, I wouldn't say that it is complete.  There are still some tweaks that need to be made.  Just haven't had the time to do so lately.


----------



## Jackk (May 16, 2016)

Am I the only one who feels that the width of quotes is... too short? 

like it's not the full width of regular (outside quote) text, and it kinda feels off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 16, 2016)

Jackk said:


> Am I the only one who feels that the width of quotes is... too short?
> 
> like it's not the full width of regular (outside quote) text, and it kinda feels off


It goes good to me, why you think so?


----------



## Jackk (May 16, 2016)

Well, width of quote box used to be full length in old NF... and now it's not

so quotes now kinda look like chunks or cutoffs

Maybe this was intended and it's part of the style of this new forum/skin, but I don't really like it tbh =/


----------



## Patchouli (May 16, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Aww yeah Patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know anything about the badge stuff 

I'm fine with new posts being up on the top. May be a bit cluttered. That said, I have no idea how to add that up there. 

As for the date stuff, will require a single line php file edit. Have contacted @Mbxx, here's hoping he changes it. I could change the datetime stuff to display absolute via a skin template edit, but that would break all relative time features. (As an example, when you make a post, it will say "A moment ago", and as time goes on it works its way to "40 minutes ago" and so on. With absolute time only, it would always display as "May 1st at 7:05am" even on stuff you just posted)



Kikyo said:


> Oh it's much better today. <3







HaxHax said:


> alright can we now change how every topic has a tiny thumbnail of the author's avatar next to it



Working on an 800px fixed width variant that aims to be more accurate to the original. The avatar thumbnails will be gone in that one. As for in the current variant of orange, if I could figure out how this collapse sidebar feature does things, I could probably just copy how it does that but have it target avatar thumbnails instead. No promises on that one though, I have no idea what I'm doing. My whole skin making process is trial and error until it works. 



Peter Pan said:


> So beta finally ended
> And the official release is matter of time



Still more fixes to be made.

But soon. 



Rada said:


> In mobile mode the table of smilies sets cut off --->
> 
> 
> This is no final release and there will be no one. The beloved old Orange we all used to know was the one and only "Official".
> ...



Will look into 

Also yeah, I simply inherited the orange, Mugen was born in it.



Jackk said:


> Am I the only one who feels that the width of quotes is... too short?
> 
> like it's not the full width of regular (outside quote) text, and it kinda feels off



Been meaning to mess with the quote boxes to make them look like how they used to. The current way they're displayed is just the default way the Core skin does things. Wanting them to look more like this.



Will make sure the width of the quotes are wider once that edit's made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackk (May 17, 2016)

Cool. Sounds like a plan, Patch

What you're doing is very much appreciated tbh


----------



## Patchouli (May 17, 2016)

Have made some progress.



Messed around in templates and got a new posts icon going, also changed the "Patchouli Inbox Alerts" text to icons in an attempt to unclutter that top bar a bit.

Added like a single line of code into extra.css that changes the way the subsections are displayed.

Gonna hunt down this lone rebel gradient Jayjay reported

Edit: Changed the new posts link to point to "recent-activity/posts" instead, so that button will show all new posts including stuff you've already read.



Jackk said:


> Cool. Sounds like a plan, Patch
> 
> What you're doing is very much appreciated tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 17, 2016)

So an official release indeed exists


----------



## Kikyo (May 17, 2016)

@Patchouli you are fabulous.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Jackk said:


> Well, width of quote box used to be full length in old NF... and now it's not
> 
> so quotes now kinda look like chunks or cutoffs
> 
> Maybe this was intended and it's part of the style of this new forum/skin, but I don't really like it tbh =/


Ah well I agree on this part
But by fortune you can at least click to expand them


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2016)

New update done, will be uploaded here sometime today/tomorrow/next week.


All dead image links should be gone now, dug through the xml file and switched over the links from xenforo media gallery url's to links properly hosted by NF itself, finger's crossed that eliminates some of the weird gradient issues I've been seeing on these frame by frame things.
Added a placeholder mobile banner. The placeholder is just text.
Changed the height of the black bar below the logo to be shorter
Added that new posts icon I mentioned a few posts up and fixed all the issues I could find related to screen size about it. Removed the other new posts icon that shows up to the left of those things on some resolutions.
Changed the height of threads in sections to be shorter.
Added gradients to notices and the breadcrumb (the thing above threads that's like "Forums -> Konoha Times -> Orange Style Beta")
Made the category strips 28 pixels high like they should be.
Redid all the dotted borders
Messed with templates to get an offline status indicator. Noticed that the green dot on firefox wasn't showing the border stroke I added, turns out Firefox doesn't support that stroke. But it will in like a month or so when Firefox 48 comes out.
Reverted the post controls back to grey buttons, then got tired of grey buttons and got rid of the backgrounds for post buttons entirely. 
I forget what else I did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (May 21, 2016)

don't know if I'm the only one, but I can't edit or delete my posts, the new and old one. I tried other skins, the options been removed.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2016)

I think Mbxx is adding plugins right now, could be related to that


----------



## Jackk (May 21, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I forget what else I did.



The quote-box thing


----------



## Patchouli (May 25, 2016)

Jackk said:


> The quote-box thing



Changed the quote boxes. 



Though I forget what like, quotes inside quotes looked like on the original Orange skin. Can't remember whether quotes inside quotes were differently colored than outer quotes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackk (May 25, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Changed the quote boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I forget what like, quotes inside quotes looked like on the original Orange skin. Can't remember whether quotes inside quotes were differently colored than outer quotes.



Cool. Quotes inside quotes were actually colored the same 

And I like how the quotes have more width now, but I've realized there's something else we're missing...

It looks like quotes used to be centered aligned. The amount of space to the left of the quote box was the same as the amount of space to the right of the quote box, which looked good/better imo because it was consistent on both sides

See-

*Spoiler*: __ 











Same goes for quotes inside quotes. They are centered-

*Spoiler*: __ 











Also, not sure why your "originally posted by chansey" text in the quote inside quote is in italics, probably should try to make that normal text to keep it consistent with the other "originally posted by..." in the outer quote. Like how it was in the original Orange skin also

Oh and might be better to just have in bold text the name of the person you're quoting (instead of the whole "originally posted by..." being all in bold). Bold text stands out, so one could probably see faster who was quoted if only the name was in bold like it was before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (May 26, 2016)

Jackk said:


> Cool. Quotes inside quotes were actually colored the same
> 
> And I like how the quotes have more width now, but I've realized there's something else we're missing...
> 
> ...





Removed the custom Quote: text above quotes because I couldn't figure out how to get it to align with the quote box on all resolutions.

RIP my beautiful Quote: text.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (May 26, 2016)

Got alternating node thing colors working.


----------



## Lance (May 26, 2016)

I don't see those plus minus at top of sections. It says things. 

fa-minus
fa-plus


----------



## Patchouli (May 26, 2016)

Experiencing some technical difficulties in bringing the update to the main site.


----------



## Patchouli (May 26, 2016)

@Reznor @Dream 

I don't know why this


----------



## Demetrius (May 26, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Experiencing some technical difficulties in bringing the update to the main site.


translation: i fucked up sorry guys. oh golly


----------



## Patchouli (May 26, 2016)

Gee wilickers.

I think it's something to do with font awesome, since all the missing/weird stuff is new font awesome stuff I added in. It should all work out of the box though, I don't get it.


----------



## Patchouli (May 26, 2016)

Like the new posts button I added is there up in the top right button area right below the site's banner. It's just an invisible icon, can click it though.


----------



## Jackk (May 26, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Removed the custom Quote: text above quotes because I couldn't figure out how to get it to align with the quote box on all resolutions.
> 
> RIP my beautiful Quote: text.



Good work, Patch. I like 

Though I wonder if the font/text inside quotes is too small. I mean, I can still read it fine, but the text inside quotes does look smaller than before and might be hard to see for other people. Maybe try another font and/or another size if you want


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 27, 2016)

I like the quote box but Im not digging the new look 

Idk what you've changed but the white divider lines are rather annoying to look at.


----------



## Patchouli (May 28, 2016)

Jackk said:


> Good work, Patch. I like
> 
> Though I wonder if the font/text inside quotes is too small. I mean, I can still read it fine, but the text inside quotes does look smaller than before and might be hard to see for other people. Maybe try another font and/or another size if you want



Will do 



Haruka Katana said:


> I like the quote box but Im not digging the new look
> 
> Idk what you've changed but the white divider lines are rather annoying to look at.





Is it the white lines in general, or the horizontal white lines on the front page that are 2 pixels high rather than 1 pixel high?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Is it the white lines in general, or the horizontal white lines on the front page that are 2 pixels high rather than 1 pixel high?






> horizontal white lines on the front page that are 2 pixels high rather than 1 pixel high?


This


----------



## Patchouli (May 28, 2016)

That's from my lack of understanding of css 

The border itself isn't actually meant to be 2 pixels high, it's because 2 borders each 1 pixel high are meeting there. Still trying to figure out how to like, make borders just merge with each other rather than stack on top of each other.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2016)

I see , it's k take your time, thanks for fixing up the beta


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2016)

Working a minimal variant that doesn't display avatars, signatures, and uses a text banner. It should work well for people with metered connections/limited mobile data usage.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Can still view people's avatars and signatures on their profiles.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 8, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I see , it's k take your time, thanks for fixing up the beta


This beta style is my favourite


----------



## Catamount (Jul 25, 2016)

a little issue bere


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 25, 2016)

it's funny how this page appears to me in italian language

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Roman (Jul 25, 2016)

It should be obvious since you're most likely running on an Italian ISP. That message comes from your ISP whenever a page fails to load.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 25, 2016)

Catamount said:


> a little issue bere


This should be a quick fix, I'll get Patch on it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I haven't seen the sun for 3 days


3 _damn _days.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 29, 2016)

collapse function started lagging again


----------

